# Jackson,OH *SWEET* M 4-5 month pup



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Alexander: Petfinder

Oh my............. lookie at this cutie !!! :wub:

*More About Alexander*

Alexander is a sweet male Shepherd mix 4-5 months old. If Alexander could be the right puppy for you his adoption is URGENT as he is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Alexander!!


Jackson County Dog Pound
Jackson, OH
740-286-7262


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awwww he is so cute and sad


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is adorable!
I wish I was closer


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am calling on him in the morning. I have a foster home waiting for a little one like him!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

rimmer5079 said:


> I am calling on him in the morning. I have a foster home waiting for a little one like him!


Good luck, hope they can take him in.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lots of luck!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I called and left a message. Their hours are 8-4 Mon-Fri so I will keep trying.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks again, Mark! He isvery cute...
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

A rescue in OH has committed to him and he is leaving the pound tomorrow.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

rimmer5079 said:


> A rescue in OH has committed to him and he is leaving the pound tomorrow.


YAY.................. thanks Mark, he sure is a cutie ! :wub:


----------

